# Clavier apple sur linux Mandriva



## Alias84 (15 Décembre 2010)

Bien le bonjour a tous,

J'ai un petit soucis avec le clavier, comme le titre l'indique.

Je vous explique pour mes etudes, nous devons travailler sous linux, j'utilise donc une virtual Box. 
J'aimerai configurer le clavier apple sur linux.

Je suis sur la distribution Mandriva (version One), mon soucis et que par l'interface graphique tout marche tres bien, le clavier se configure parfaitement et donc je suis en clavier apple sur linux. Mais un soucis apparait quand je redémarre ma machine virtuel, a ce moment la je n'ai plus du tout de clavier... Je ne peux plus rien taper!! 

Je precise que je suis sur un macbook air 2010. 

Si quelqu'un a une solution a mon problème, je la viens, au passage j'ai deja regardé sur le wiki de mandriva et leurs solutions ne marche pas mon problème persiste!

Merci d'avance, 

Cordialement,

Alias


----------



## crimcrom (8 Octobre 2013)

J'ai exactement le meme probleme .. ( message pas tres constructif mais message de soutient !)


----------

